# illinois plumbing laws



## glojoe10 (Feb 8, 2013)

Does the state of illinois require a license to reinstall dishwashers, disposals or watersoftners?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

You need a license to connect anything to a potable water line or a waste stack.


----------



## ILPlumber (Aug 26, 2007)

glojoe10 said:


> Does the state of illinois require a license to reinstall dishwashers, disposals or watersoftners?


Dishwashers - No
Disposals - Yes 
Water Softeners - No

IL Plumbing License law code citation (225 ILCS 320/2)

"Plumbing" does not mean or include the trade of drain-laying, the trade of drilling water wells which constitute the sources of private water supplies, and of making connections between such wells and pumping units in the water supply systems of buildings served by such private water supplies, or the business of installing water softening equipment and of maintaining and servicing the same, or the business of manufacturing or selling plumbing fixtures, appliances, equipment or hardware, or to the installation and servicing of electrical equipment sold by a not-for-profit corporation providing electrification on a cooperative basis, that either on or before January 1, 1971, is or has been financed in whole or in part under the federal Rural Electrification Act of 1936 and the Acts amendatory thereof and supplementary thereto, to its members for use on farms owned by individuals or operated by individuals, nor does it mean or include minor repairs which do not require changes in the piping to or from plumbing fixtures or involve the removal, replacement, installation or re-installation of any pipe or plumbing fixtures. Plumbing does not include the installation, repair, maintenance, alteration or extension of building sewers.


----------



## Squench (Dec 23, 2006)

Reads to me like that only applies to private water systems or they wouldn't have specified


----------



## ILPlumber (Aug 26, 2007)

Squench said:


> Reads to me like that only applies to private water systems or they wouldn't have specified


Nope. Note the word OR between the different areas that are not considered plumbing.


----------



## Squench (Dec 23, 2006)

If installing building sewers ain't plummin' I don't what is! What do they call it up there then? Terd Herding?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Squench said:


> If installing building sewers ain't plummin' I don't what is! What do they call it up there then? Terd Herding?


It would fall under drain laying, it is a different license than plumbing.


----------

